# season begining



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Up here in Canada, the golf season just started again and I went out for the first time and I kept on slicing it althouht normally I don't do that. Any tips on how to get my game back as quick as possible.Thanks


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Chances are you are starting your downswing incorrectly..just remember to transfer the weight to your left, rotate, then let your arms swing through. Go to the driving range, and find your swing again.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Take your golf ball and turn the label so its vertical. Turn the label so that its pointing at your right toe. Aim and swing your club to hit the label.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Take your golf ball and turn the label so its vertical. Turn the label so that its pointing at your right toe. Aim and swing your club to hit the label.



i love these comments ..make me laugh


----------

